# Check Software Version in Nokia 5800



## Charley (Apr 18, 2011)

Is there a code to Check software version in Nokia 5800 ?


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Apr 18, 2011)

*#0000#

works for nokias ... give it a try


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 18, 2011)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> *#0000#
> 
> works for nokias ... give it a try



for all nokia ryt frm the begining....be it 1100 or E7


----------

